# Run Off Sale at TMCK!!!!!



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*New Werner paddle*

I broke my paddle on OBJ last weekend and Matti sold me a new werner shogun 194cm, broke it in with a couple laps on the upper snake this week. Great deal from a great shop.  

Thanks Matti! 

Darrell


----------

